# Cynotilapia Hara vs Metriaclima Pulpican (Pseudotropheus sp.



## Rockphish (Sep 13, 2013)

Just wanted to clarify some differences between White top Hara (Cynotilapia Hara) and Metriaclima Pulpican (Pseudotropheus sp. 'kingsizei'), only because the latter was sold to me as the former and it is tearing up my tank and as a warning to future buyers. Note the five o'clock shadow, the lack of nose banding, more banding down the side, black rays on the edges of the caudal fin. My question is, what do you do with a destructive fish, will another step up to take its place? Or do you just take it as it is. Tank divider maybe?

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hph ... 1311_n.jpg


----------



## Rockphish (Sep 13, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10 ... =2&theater


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

What was the exact name the fish was sold under? The Pulpican has been sold as "White Top Afra" for years, as well as "Kingsizei" and "Clown Afra". So maybe some confusion there.

Dominant males don't really look that much alike, and Hara juveniles are more blue.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

What size tank do you have? And how many individuals of this supposed Met. Pulpican species do you have (m:f ratios please). And what else is in the tank?

There may be more than one reason that this fish is tearing up your tank. Note that Cyno sp. Hara are no pushovers either - my former group's dominant male killed a subdominant.


----------



## mbunainflames (Oct 27, 2012)

Hara: 









Pulpican:









Pulpican stay a little bit smaller than the cyno. Hara and the Hara's are generally lighter/brighter blue, having lest stripes.


----------

